
Type 2 diabetes, fatty liver disease reversed in rats - known
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150226144905.htm
======
kiba
In due time, we will learn to reverse aging, cure cancer, cure diabetes, and
do all kind of freaky things with lab rats.

Then we will create a new rat species that is biologically immortal, smarter,
stronger, and faster than any before. They will escape the NIH and establish
their own society.

~~~
johnny22
Reminds of of one of my childhood favorites:

book:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mrs._Frisby_and_the_Rats_of_NIM...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mrs._Frisby_and_the_Rats_of_NIMH)

movie:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Secret_of_NIMH](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Secret_of_NIMH)

~~~
emiliobumachar
Related smbc comic: [http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2881](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/?id=2881)

------
fasteo
In other forums, I have proposed to use DNP as a treatment for my condition
(mitochondrial myopathy) and I am happy to see that there are lines of
research looking into this. Using DNP to treat disease is scary with a reason;
due to its narrow therapeutic index[1], it is very easy to overdose. However,
its mechanism of action is clearly understood[2]: It decouples the electron
transport chain, causing a signalling cascade that results in the activation
of mitochondrial biogenesis.

In this particular case, it is sad to see that we need a pill for everything;
in many cases, T2D is easily controlled [3], even reversed, with aerobic
exercise (note also that the mitochondrial biogenesis pathway is activated
with exercise[4])

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therapeutic_index](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therapeutic_index)

[2]
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF01868062#page-1](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF01868062#page-1)

[3]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2773368/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2773368/)

[4]
[http://advances.nutrition.org/content/4/6/657.long](http://advances.nutrition.org/content/4/6/657.long)

------
untilHellbanned
This is like saying I coded a website that looks like Facebook, so therefore
it is as valuable as Facebook.

This has been cured too many times in too many ways in animals even by myself:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21816276](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21816276)

We have to move past being impressed by this type of information onto making a
REAL Facebook and not just a site that looks like it.

------
reasonattlm
I has always amazed me how much effort goes into technological attempts to
reverse a condition that can be reliably prevented and even reversed in the
overwhelming majority of sufferers up until fairly late stages by simply
eating less. Eating less is so amazingly unpopular that people would rather
suffer and die waiting on therapies than do the one thing already known to
work.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13887909](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13887909)

An extreme eight-week diet of 600 calories a day can reverse Type 2 diabetes
in people newly diagnosed with the disease.

[http://dx.doi.org/10.1111/dme.12722](http://dx.doi.org/10.1111/dme.12722)

In people with Type 2 diabetes of more than 8 years' duration, a therapeutic
trial of a very-low-calorie diet may be undertaken with a 50% chance of
achieving non-diabetic fasting glucose levels, with all other antidiabetic
therapies discontinued.

~~~
adl
Eating healthy is incredibly difficult in western society, and if you are
suffering from Type 2 diabetes caused by lifestyle , chances are you already
suffering from some kind of food addiction.

"Just eat less" is not a very helpful answer, it's incredibly frustrating to
hear, believe me.

When your blood sugar is in the 60s or 50s range from trying like hell to do
your diet all day, reason goes out the window and 'mere' will power is not
enough.

It takes a lot of effort, lots of planning (preparing food, planning what,
where and when to eat, snacks, etc) and a LOT of information (nutrition,
insulin effects on the body, pros and cons of current 'fad' diets, etc) which
takes a while to collect, also, lots of trial an error.

It doesn't help that most doctors, are clueless regarding healthy eating.

~~~
seekingtruth
>Eating healthy is incredibly difficult in western society,

This is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read on this site. Fresh, healthy,
affordable food has never been more accessible to any society.

>"Just eat less" is not a very helpful answer, it's incredibly frustrating to
hear, believe me.

Eating less is the only thing that works. You only find this advice unhelpful
because it's hard. But the reason it's hard is because you've trained yourself
to overeat and now you have to break that habit, a habit that has its
psychological and physiological meathooks in you. People who haven't lived
their entire lives stuffing themselves to the bursting point have no problems
autoregulating. I mean, shit, my cat can manage it.

>It takes a lot of effort, lots of planning (preparing food, planning what,
where and when to eat, snacks, etc) and a LOT of information (nutrition,
insulin effects on the body, pros and cons of current 'fad' diets, etc) which
takes a while to collect, also, lots of trial an error.

You sound like a pathetic whiny snot who has embraced a life of learned
helplessness.

~~~
adl
> You sound like a pathetic whiny snot who has embraced a life of learned
> helplessness.

I'm trying to change my circumstances the 'hacker way': learning,
experimenting and trying my best, even if it is a hard problem for me to
resolve.

For me, staying healthy, slim and fit is incredibly hard, it seems that for
you it is not.

~~~
seekingtruth
But this is a well-trod path. There is no need to reinvent or rediscover
anything. In fact, belaboring the "how" is really just a diversion that
prevents success. Anyone who is successful at body transformation does two
things: 1) Permanently changes their diet 2) Permanently changes their
activity level. The particulars vary in any number of ways but the one
constant is that the person moves from thinking to action. The process becomes
not something that they "try" or "work on" but an imperative.

A guy I went to high school with was an all-star center on our (American)
football team at six feet tall and 294 lbs. He had always been "the fat guy"
from the time we were children. Between the end of one football season and the
start of the next school year, he dropped to 160 lbs. When he spoke on the
topic of his change, he always first answered the "how" question with this
response: "I just decided I was tired of being fat." For him, the particulars
involved introducing heaping servings of fibrous vegetables (to help satiety)
and running. But those things were of secondary importance.

Look at this guy:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/2xczpt/6_month_prog...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/2xczpt/6_month_progress_45m_207lbs_to_165lbs/)

45 years and old and resigned to being dumpy and hypertensive. Then he decided
"fuck this" and changed his life. This is how it always works. You have to
become sufficiently fed up to no longer accept the status quo. No one can do
that for you nor will it appear in any study, book, or other "how-to-be-fit"
advice.

This is why I no longer talk to people in real life about this topic. I can
give them an endless supply of information on nutrition & programming but not
the one thing without which they are doomed to failure.

------
tsotha
Damn, rats have a better health plan than I do.

------
known
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aramchol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aramchol)
seems promising

------
nmerouze
A few studies showed caffeine can achieve the same results than DNP. And I
know a few people who reversed fatty liver with caffeine alone in just 2
weeks. The only problem is to have enough caffeine tolerance to get to 800mg
through the day.

------
CyberDildonics
It's called stop eating fructose and stop drinking ethanol.

~~~
DanBC
EDIT: I'm not sure I understand the problems with fructose. It gets mentioned
a lot on HN.

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26868-do-sugary-
drinks...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26868-do-sugary-drinks-
trigger-early-puberty-in-girls.html)

"Ah, so that's why the study found an association with sugary drinks?"

"Possibly. The study found that girls who drink more than 1.5 sugar-sweetened
beverages a day started their periods 2.7 months earlier on average than girls
who consumed them twice a week or less. The finding didn't apply to fruit
juice – which contains a sugar called fructose – only to drinks sweetened with
sucrose."

"What is the mechanism then?"

"That's one of the problems: we simply don't know. Karin Michels at the
Harvard T. H. Chan School of Public Health, who supervised the study, says
that sucrose in sugary drinks causes a spike in the hormone insulin, which
controls blood sugar levels. Over time this may make the body's tissues less
sensitive to the hormone, with consequences for metabolism. Quite why this
would lower the age of menstruation isn't understood, but a drug called
metformin, which makes the body more sensitive to insulin, has been shown to
reverse early puberty in clinical trials."

They don't find this insulin spike with fructose.

------
TEMPLEOS_DEV
DNP is still somewhat popular with bodybuilders looking to cut weight.

It has some very powerful side-effects though, like insomnia, sweating non-
stop, and death if you take a few extra mcg than you should have. Ephedrine
and caffeine are a lot safer.

Most who have done DNP say it is one of the worst experiences of their life.

Edit: It also may be mutagenic.

~~~
perardi
Not that I've ever taken it, because that would be illegal and wrong because
drugs are bad and wrong, but if I did, it's pretty miserable at 500mg/day for
multiple days.

It's like suffering through a bad flu. Hot, sweaty, lethargic,
gastrointestinal upset…it's unpleasant. The worst thing is the insomnia
brought on by the night sweats. I live in a cold, cold Midwestern city, and I
was sleeping with the windows open.

But, 15 pounds down in 2 weeks. While eating like 2200cal/day.

~~~
Killah911
How long ago? And have you been able to keep it off?

~~~
perardi
Um, 5 days ago, in preparation for a vacation.

Again, theoretically.

~~~
darkmighty
Any other concerning side effects, if one were to use this? (or, why is it an
illegal drug?)

~~~
TEMPLEOS_DEV
The overheating leading to death if you dose it wrong is at the top of the
list.

The difference between this DNP and the DNP you can buy on the blackmarket is
that the DNP used in these modern fatty-liver studies is time released in
smaller doses.

Users can expect to lose about ~1lb/day. But, it is very hard on you. You want
to learn how to lose weight on a caloric deficit and macronutrient
partitioning, about 1lb/week, and stick to a diet for at least a year before
you even consider this. Otherwise, you don't have the right habits.

